# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  فلسطين

## ايات شتات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 


انا ايات شتات 

بدي اي قانون عن الاجارات القديمة وكيفية  نخرج المستأجرين القدام معلش صيغة الرسالة مو كتير بس انا بدي حل بسرعة وضروري.

 شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لكم ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

